# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Contest day vascularity secret! (video)

## Mike Pulcinella

Since releasing my bodybuilding documentary Raising the Bar 3 I've been getting some requests for a few clips from the previous installments. 

Here's a short clip from RTB 2 that shows Dave Pulcinella's method for really bringing out the veins just before he steps on stage. I think what makes the clip work is his friend Jimmy's energetic description of Dave's method. Makes me laugh every time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4ucyTtMb0M

----------


## KnowHope

haha that was actually really funny.

I think you hit the nail on the head, Jimmys energy really makes this video!

----------


## amcon

interesting... warm the skin to bring the blood to the surface...????

----------


## Friend

Bf% in the vid?

----------


## Mike Pulcinella

> Bf% in the vid?


5 or 6%, I think.

----------


## SquatMan

> interesting... warm the skin to bring the blood to the surface...????



Yep! Works every time, but it works better on some than other's , I feel that genetics can play a factor in the level of vascularity one can attain.


S

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Very interesting, i always recomend staying warm backstage but never thought of a blowdryer...now blowdrier and cialis or viagra and you would be a super freak...

----------


## Mike Pulcinella

> Yep! Works every time, but it works better on some than other's , I feel that *genetics* can play a factor in the level of vascularity one can attain.
> 
> 
> S


Absolutely yes! Dave is naturally vascular. This just brings it out all the more.

----------


## lord humongous

> Since releasing my bodybuilding documentary Raising the Bar 3 I've been getting some requests for a few clips from the previous installments. 
> 
> Here's a short clip from RTB 2 that shows Dave Pulcinella's method for really bringing out the veins just before he steps on stage. I think what makes the clip work is his friend Jimmy's energetic description of Dave's method. Makes me laugh every time!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4ucyTtMb0M


 Thanks for the youtube videos, very impressive, If you havent turned pro yet, you are a pro waiting to happen !!! I competed at the masters this last year and thought I saw you eating at the hotels buffee.
any chance that was you ??

----------


## Mike Pulcinella

> Thanks for the youtube videos, very impressive, If you havent turned pro yet, you are a pro waiting to happen !!! I competed at the masters this last year and thought I saw you eating at the hotels buffee.
> any chance that was you ??


I'm Mike, the filmmaker. Dave is the bodybuilder and my brother. It was probably him. The story of his final attempt to turn pro was shown in Raising the Bar 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bakbsDJbHjE

----------


## lord humongous

> I'm Mike, the filmmaker. Dave is the bodybuilder and my brother. It was probably him. The story of his final attempt to turn pro was shown in Raising the Bar 3.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bakbsDJbHjE


hi Mike, wow Dave was impressive, well if he ever decides again it all right there.and kodo's to you on the great video's

----------

